

Redbox Acquires NCR, Blockbuster Express For Up To $100 Million - hornokplease
http://www.fastcompany.com/1814438/redbox-acquires-ncr-blockbuster-express-for-up-to-100-million-boasts-more-locations-than-mcd

======
hornokplease
The headline here appears to be a bit misleading - according to a report in
Forbes[1], Coinstar/Redbox has acquired NCR's DVD kiosk business (which ran
under the Blockbuster Express brand), _not_ the entirety of NCR.

<edit> The Redbox press release [2] makes it clear that they have only
acquired NCR's entertainment line of business.

[1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2012/02/06/ncr-q4-top...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2012/02/06/ncr-q4-tops-
forecasts-full-year-outlook-above-street-ests)

[2] [http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/redbox-to-acquire-
th...](http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/redbox-to-acquire-the-assets-
of-ncrs-entertainment-line-of-business-nasdaq-cstr-1615655.htm)

~~~
Karunamon
Thanks, the article wasn't terribly clear on this either. I found it kind of
odd that Redbox would aquire a POS solutions provider...

------
ck2
Isn't that bad for the consumer when a near duopoly buys the competitor?

~~~
fbpcm
They have a monopoly on dvd kiosks but streaming is still an alternative.

~~~
ck2
Redbox has all the new releases, streaming never does (at least not under the
monthly all you can eat).

~~~
thematt
I've never tried it, but www.vudu.com seems to have most new releases.

